# Overseas workers add to growing population in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

People moving to Australia are continuing to swell the nation's population numbers with 2012 seeing an increase of 17% compared with 2011. Western Australia is proving popular with the state's population increasing by 3.5% to 2.47 million by the end of December 2012, according to the latest figures from the Australian Bureau of Statistics. Overall [...]

Click to read the full news article: Overseas workers add to growing population in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

